

Introducing Avocado: A new toolbox for interaction designers - buza
http://labs.ideo.com/2014/05/27/avocado/

======
psql
It's nice to have a set of abstracted patches instead of having to build every
goddamn thing from scratch.

------
joeld42
Why does everyone build these on top of Quartz Composer? It seems like there's
a huge demand for a prototyping tool that supports animations.

~~~
snegu
Axure is able to illustrate quite a few animations, although it could
certainly stand to include more. I'm hoping they'll make this a priority in
future releases.

~~~
lstamour
I'm just hoping Apple offers up a new release of Quartz Composer which
incorporates the Origami patches and fixes a few more bugs. Speeding up live
renders would be a bonus, and I'd cry tears of joy if they figured out a way
to openly release their internal Core Animation prototyping tools.

------
posttool
Oh no! Not another VPL :-) I am looking forward to seeing interesting
applications.

------
rstoner
See also:
[http://facebook.github.io/origami/](http://facebook.github.io/origami/) \-
Another QC-based UI/UX toolchain

~~~
aenean
Does Avocado play nicely with Origami? Am I correct in saying both act as QC
plugins, adding patches and new default behaviors?

~~~
sampl
According to the readme, Avocado is built on top of Origami:
[https://github.com/ideo/avocado](https://github.com/ideo/avocado)

------
vadvi
please do not auto play the videos.

------
livejamie
Another design tool that ignores Windows users :(

~~~
lstamour
Don't worry. Apple ignores Quartz users too. :D

------
SoftwareMaven
Probably not the best interaction I could have experienced:
[http://imgur.com/IlZD2sB](http://imgur.com/IlZD2sB) (using iCabMobile on
iOS7/iPad 2).

~~~
mtriverio
The server was temporarily having issues, it should all be fixed now!

------
lostInTheWoods3
Avocado ... Also called alligator pear. a large, usually pear-shaped fruit
having green to blackish skin, a single large seed, and soft, light-green
pulp, borne by the tropical American tree Persea americana and its variety P.
adrymifolia, often eaten raw, especially in salads.

What does this product have to do with Avocados? I know you had to call it
something ... but why Avocado? Enough with the trendy product names!

~~~
fiatpandas
Avocado the tool is like a real avocado because there's a rich buttery filling
over a nut in the center. The nut in the center is Quartz. Quartz is tough nut
to crack and so are avocado nuts. But what Avocado the tool does is add a nice
buttery layer of patches (like the avocado soft filling) over the tough nut to
bring out the goodness. Hence the name Avocado. It's really that simple

